

Who to Hire - karjaluoto
http://www.ideasonideas.com/2009/11/who-to-hire/

======
nzmsv
So, first he says he only hires people whose work is practical: "Designers
aren't artists". Then goes on to say designers must explore. So how exactly do
you show in a resume/portfolio that you are a practical person who likes
exploring? :)

It looks like everyone has a favorite set of characteristics they hire based
on. So the only way to really appeal to an employer is to know what they'll
like. No wonder stats say most jobs are filled through personal networking and
not job ads.

~~~
karjaluoto
Exploration and being practical aren’t mutually exclusive. A good designer
concentrates on facilitating a solution. Doing so often requires digging,
snooping, and looking around. At the end, though, the resulting solution has
to work.

You ask how to show in a resume/portfolio that you like exploring. That’s
easy—it’s in the evidence. A portfolio that highlights diverse approaches
instead of derivative ones is a clear indicator. I receive oodles of
portfolios from folks who parrot a style repeatedly. That’s not design, that’s
plain mimicry.

Frankly, I’m most “wowed” by those who can take an uninteresting seeming
client/project, and craft an effective solution to the challenge at hand. Part
of this can be evidenced in how they talk about the approach they took, and
how they came to it. A smart applicant might even choose to provide this
rationale in their portfolio. (Given that most studios do the same, this
shouldn’t be a big leap.)

You note that, “everyone has a favorite set of characteristics they hire based
on” and you’re right. Where your argument falls apart is in the implied notion
that one should just try to show an employer what you think they want to see.

I’d ask you to consider it more like dating. You’re trying to find a good
fit—not trick someone into liking you. Be clear about who you are, present
yourself well, and then try to find someone to work with who needs those
skills.

~~~
nzmsv
Thanks for the reply. You are right, of course. My last sentence came out
sounding downright stupid :) Tricking someone might work temporarily, but not
in the long term.

I meant something more along the lines of how difficult it is to present one's
work in the best light. For example, one employer might see a diverse set of
past projects as creative, while another would think the applicant doesn't
focus enough on one specific area.

